

Oregon's solar program mess: fraud, bankruptcy and prison labor - aaardvark
http://www.oregonlive.com/politics/index.ssf/2015/02/oregon_signature_solar_project.html

======
aaardvark
Originally came across it [here]([http://thefederalist.com/2015/03/04/not-
content-with-enormou...](http://thefederalist.com/2015/03/04/not-content-with-
enormous-taxpayer-subsidies-elon-musk-turned-to-prison-labor-for-cost-
savings/)), more click-baity but pretty disturbing nonetheless.

